# Russian/Ukrainian: чумацкий шлях



## Setwale_Charm

What might this mean?


----------



## papillon

This is actually Ukrainian, or adaptation from Ukranian: _Milky Way_.
According to the latest galaxy-forming theories, Milky Way formed when чумаки - Ukrainian salt traders, spilled some salt on their way from the salt-producing regions.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh, I would have never thought of this. Any legend behind it?


----------



## papillon

Here is the Wikipedia article about _chumaki_ in Ukrainian,
and here is one in Russian.

As for the legend - I'm still looking for the literary version, but it's pretty much what as I said, the constellation formed from the salt spilled along the treck from Crimea to the North [шлях _ukr._ = путь, дорога) by the salt traders.

EDIT: I would even argue that the galaxy looks a lot more like spilled salt than spilled... milk.


----------



## Q-cumber

*чумацкий*
прил. устар.
1) Соотносящийся по знач. с сущ.: чумак, связанный с ним.
2) Свойственный чумаку, характерный для него.
3) Принадлежащий чумаку. 

*чумак*
м. устар.
Крестьянин, который в старину на Украине возил на волах в Крым хлеб и другие сельскохозяйственные продукты, а оттуда - соль, рыбу и прочие товары для продажи. 

*шлях*
м. местн.
Наезженная дорога (на юге России и в Украине).


----------



## papillon

Хотя слова каждое из этих слов существует в русском языке, я всё-таки считаю, что словосочетание чумацкий шлях заимствовано из украинского - Чумацький Шлях, где оно является названием галактики Млечный Путь.


----------



## Q-cumber

*papillon*

Всё зависит от контекста...


----------



## papillon

Yes, that's a good point. I did find instances where reference is made to the original route to Crimea followed by the salt traders. For example, this site here organizes trips following the historical trade route. It is explained that  ..."Географически этот маршрут пройдет по историческому пути чумаков...". Still, the name itself is a callback to the Ukrainian term.


----------

